
Show HN: Journie – Smart, simple social media monitoring for busy people - neillburns
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/journie
======
neillburns
Hey HN!,

Our product Journie has had it's first public release, feel free to head over
to & have a look!

We’re bootstrapped & have the bruises :p

